# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Máy phát điện cummins

## lenamdna

*CUMMINS POWER GENERAION*


MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN CUMMINS
Công ty Hoàng Hà là nhà nhập khẩu phân phối Máy phát điện Cummins chính hãng tại Việt Nam, Với dải công suất từ 20KVA đến 3000KVA.

*Máy phát điện Cummins Inc*
Mạnh mẽ, Bền bỉ, Độ bền vật liệu cao, Công nghệ hiện đại, Chống chịu tốt với môi trường nhiệt đới gió mùa ẩm và ven biển đặc thù của Việt Nam. Với những thế mạnh đó Cummins hiện đã được tin tưởng sử dụng rất phổ biến tại Việt Nam.

*Xuất xứ máy phát điện Cummins*
Tổ máy Cummins được công ty Hoàng Hà nhập khẩu chính hãng, Đồng bộ từ Anh Quốc, Châu Âu, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc về Việt Nam. Tùy theo công suất và thực tế yêu cầu của dự án.

*Giá máy phát điện Cummins*
Công ty Hoàng Hà là đơn vị trực tiếp nhập khẩu tận gốc từ hãng sản xuất và bán trực tiếp đến quý khách khàng nên chắc chắn sẽ có giá cạnh tranh nhất cho quý khách.

*Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật Máy phát điện*
– Khảo sát, tư vấn giải pháp và cung cấp thông tin kỹ thuật và báo giá máy phát điện Cummins
– Hỗ trợ xử lý sự cố máy phát điện
– Tư vấn báo giá, tra mã phụ tùng Cummins
– Khảo sát, khắc phục sự cố, sửa chữa, Đại tu, máy phát điện
– Thời gian: 8h đến 17h từ thứ 2- thứ 7
– Khu vực hỗ trợ: Toàn Quốc

*Phụ tùng vật tư Cummins*
Công ty Hoàng Hà cam kết cung cấp phụ tùng vật tư Cummins chính hãng với giá ưu đãi nhất.

*Bảo trì bảo dưỡng Cummins*
Công ty Hoàng Hà cam kết cung cấp dịch vụ bảo trì bảo dưỡng cho máy phát điện Cummins chuyên nghiệp theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng trọn đời tổ máy với giá ưu đãi nhất.

*Các loại máy phát điện Cummins*

Tổ máy sử dụng động cơ Cummins hiện có 3 loại sau:

*1, Cummins International*
Có động do chính hãng Cummins sản xuất, động cơ xuất xứ tại Mỹ, Anh Quốc, Mexico, Nhật Bản, Ấn độ và Trung Quốc. được Hãng bảo hành chính hãng toàn cầu. Có dải công suất từ 20kva đến 3000kva

*2, Cummins CCEC*
Viết tắt của Chongqin Cummins Engine – Động cơ được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn công nghệ của Cummins xuất xứ Trung Quốc. Cũng được hãng bảo hành trên toàn cầu. Có dải công suất từ 250kva đến 1650kva

*3, Cummins DCEC*
Viết tắt của Dongfeng Cummins Engine – Động cơ được sản xuất theo dạng liên danh liên kết thương hiệu và công nghệ. Xuất xứ Trung Quốc. Cũng được hãng bảo hành trên toàn cầu Có dải công suất từ 20kva đến 550kva.
Bảng giá máy phát điện Cummins 2022

*Cummins 20kva*

*Cummins 30kva*

*Cummins 40kva*

*Cummins 50kva*

*Cummins 60kva*

*Cummins 80kva*

*Cummins 90kva*

*Cummins 100kva*

*Cummins 125kva*

*Cummins 135kva*

*Cummins 150kva*

*Cummins 180kva*

*Cummins 200kva*
*
Cummins 225kva*

*Cummins 250kva*

*Cummins 275kva*

*Cummins 300kva*

*Cummins 350kva*

*Cummins 375kva*

*Cummins 400kva*

*Cummins 450kva*

*Cummins 500kva*

*Cummins 525kva*

*Cummins 575kva*

*Cummins 625kva*

*Cummins 650kva*

*Cummins 750kva*

*Cummins 800kva*

*Cummins 910kva*

*Cummins 1000kva*

*Cummins 1125kva*

*Cummins 1250kva*

*Cummins 1375kva*

*Cummins 1500kva*

Cummins 1650kva

*Cummins 1875kva*

*Cummins 2000kva*

*Cummins 2250kva*

*Cummins 2500kva*

*Cummins 2750kva*


*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN MÁY VÀ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HOÀNG HÀ*
Tel: 024 668 00 666
Phone & Zalo: *090 468 0707 – Mr. Nam*
Email: lenammpd@gmail.com
Sky: lenamdna68
Website: https://hoanghapower.com

----------


## lenamdna

Máy phát điện Cummins

Hoàng Hà - Công ty phân phối máy phát điện sử dụng động cơ Cummins chính hãng tại Việt Nam. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để được tư vấn và nhận báo giá cạnh tranh nhất

----------

